# Modulo - Operator



## Line85 (27. Juli 2007)

Ich bin absoluter Anfänger bei Oracle und möchte wissen welches Zeichen der Modulo-Operator ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## lmarkus31 (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

dafür gibt es die MOD- bzw. REMAINDER-Funktionen in Oracle:


```
SELECT MOD(17,5) 
  FROM DUAL
```

liefert dir den Rest der Division von 17 durch 5.

Markus


----------

